# The Greatest Mr Olympia



## chrisw1980 (Oct 21, 2007)

Your own views who was the GREATEST MR OLYMPIA with regards to body, training, competitors who he faced, etc etc


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Arnold.

Close thread.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

ronnie coleman


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

frank zane


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Heath for me.

He is the total package and IMO pi*ses on all who went begore him.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

In my opinion, Jay Cutler. He has a fantastic physique, he's a business man and has done very well for himself. I've never met him, but from what I know and people I know who know him personally, he's a very nice, down to earth guy.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Milky said:


> Heath for me.
> 
> He is the total package and IMO *pi*ses on all who went begore him*.


Little bit strong that IMO..


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Well by the record it's Arnold, Coleman, Yates.

As far as who looks the best, imo Frank Zane and Dexter Jackson.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Beans said:


> Little bit strong that IMO..


Just my opinion mate, not stating it as fact.

He really does have the full package IMO.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Flex, Shawn Ray, Levrone.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Kevin Levrone and Kai Greene - they haven't won Mr Olympias but they're my Mr Olympias! 

Deep sh!t that is.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mey said:


> Flex, Shawn Ray, Levrone.


Gone right off Flex mate, since he started slating gear.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Wevans2303 said:


> *Well by the record it's Arnold, Coleman, Yates.*
> 
> As far as who looks the best, imo Frank Zane and Dexter Jackson.


By the record it's Lee Haney..

Quoted from the IFBB League website - Lee "Total-Lee Awesome" Haney's IFBB Mr. Olympia career comprises a catalog of superlatives: he won more IFBB Mr. Olympia's than anyone else (eight: 1984-1991); defeated more bodybuilders than anyone else in IFBB Mr. Olympia competition (83); traveled more extensively in doing so (all his IFBB Mr. Olympia wins were in different cities - five in the United States and three in Europe); and in his last IFBB Mr. Olympia victory (1991, when he handed Dorian Yates his last defeat) weighed 248 pounds, which up until that time made him the heaviest winner ever.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

arnold for me.


----------



## chrisw1980 (Oct 21, 2007)

Dorian Yates for me, Kevin Levrone most unluckiest not to win


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ronnie Coleman

He makes me laugh

NUTTIN BUT PEANUTS! YEAH BUDDY!


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Milky said:


> Just my opinion mate, not stating it as fact.
> 
> He really does have the full package IMO.


Fair dues, he looks great, but I don't see him winning more than three Sandow's. Not with the likes of Kai Greene, Brandon Currie and Evan Centopani snapping at his heels.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

If you were to get all the olympians in there best shape together coleman would win, not saying on this alone he is the greatest but in my eyes he is


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Beans said:


> Fair dues, he looks great, but I don't see him winning more than three Sandow's. Not with the likes of Kai Greene, Brandon Currie and Evan Centopani snapping at his heels.


Its all about opinion mate, see l dont think kai will ever win it TBH.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Milky said:


> Its all about opinion mate, see l dont think kai will ever win it TBH.


I reckon Kai has the tools to achieve Olympia status, just fingers crossed he will have all the tools in place next time.

As for Phil Heath, IMO he has a good few more Sandow's to pickup.


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Arnold. That is all


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Beans said:


> By the record it's Lee Haney..
> 
> Quoted from the IFBB League website - Lee "Total-Lee Awesome" Haney's IFBB Mr. Olympia career comprises a catalog of superlatives: he won more IFBB Mr. Olympia's than anyone else (eight: 1984-1991); defeated more bodybuilders than anyone else in IFBB Mr. Olympia competition (83); traveled more extensively in doing so (all his IFBB Mr. Olympia wins were in different cities - five in the United States and three in Europe); and in his last IFBB Mr. Olympia victory (1991, when he handed Dorian Yates his last defeat) weighed 248 pounds, which up until that time made him the heaviest winner ever.


Yeah him too.....lol, sorry I'm tired. :sad:


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Milky said:


> Its all about opinion mate, see l dont think kai will ever win it TBH.


Definitely a matter of opinion, always will be. To be fair the only people who's opinions counts are the judges and Joe Weider. For Kai Greene I think it depends on where he goes from here, if he keeps chasing mass and forgetting his palumboism then he'll never win anything. But if he was to focus on his condition and ask muscletech for a sponsorship then he could win it tomorrow LOL, all my opinion of course.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Phil Heath, great physique and great attitude.


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Other than arnold, I really rate Phil Heath, and was rooting for him to win back in september.

Would like to see Kai greene get it eventually, he has a great work ethic with regards to bodybuilding.

While he's a 202, I think flex will get the 212 this year, he was robbed last year! Would be good to se how he does in the heavy weights if he ever decides to move up after no doubt holding the 212 for a few years :thumb:


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Need2Grow said:


> Other than arnold, I really rate Phil Heath, and was rooting for him to win back in september.
> 
> Would like to see Kai greene get it eventually, he has a great work ethic with regards to bodybuilding.
> 
> While he's a 202, I think flex will get the 212 this year, *he was robbed last year*! Would be good to se how he does in the heavy weights if he ever decides to move up after no doubt holding the 212 for a few years :thumb:


See this is just it, all opinion lol. I thought Jose Raymond was robbed. He deserved 2nd and IMHO Flex should have been 3rd.


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

phil heath has took it to a new level this year, he really looks the complete package,

yes Arnold had THE physique but as evolution has become he would actually look under developed compared to the latest pros as crazy as that sounds.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Yates! end of


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Beans said:


> See this is just it, all opinion lol. I thought Jose Raymond was robbed. He deserved 2nd and IMHO Flex should have been 3rd.


Fair play. TBH its probably hard not to be influenced when it's the same guys in flex month after month! :lol:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Big Ronnie, just destroyed everyone.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Need2Grow said:


> Fair play. TBH its probably hard not to be influenced when it's the same guys in flex month after month! :lol:


I dont understand?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TheThomo25 said:


> phil heath has took it to a new level this year, he really looks the complete package,
> 
> yes Arnold had THE physique but as evolution has become he would actually look under developed compared to the latest pros as crazy as that sounds.


Heath is also only 31 yrs old FTR.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2012)

Heath - Best Physique for me bar none so far

Arnie / Coleman - Accomplishments cant make my mind up between the 2


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Beans said:


> I dont understand?


It means as a flex magazine reader I may be influenced towards these guys as they are in it every month! I hadn't even heard of the guy you mentioned! :lol:


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

:thumbup1:


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Probably photoshopped but not bad.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I'm obviously going to say Arnold.

Reason being:

He was tall

He was good looking

He had stage presence

He had charisma

He had a great sense of humour

He was able to play mind games with other competitors and win against them.

To me that is an overall package and in that, no-one beats Arnold.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I'm obviously going to say Arnold.
> 
> Reason being:
> 
> ...


But his legs were sh*t mate.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

i think theres a big difference in the physiques of now and back then, so on that basis im picking 2, Arnold from the old era, and from recent times i'd have to say Big Ron, im also a fan of Dexter Jackson, the guy's been around forever and still looks awesome.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breeny said:


> i think theres a big difference in the physiques of now and back then, so on that basis im picking 2, Arnold from the old era, and from recent times i'd have to say Big Ron, im also a fan of Dexter Jackson, the guy's been around forever and still looks awesome.


Dexter and Priest had long torso's for me and l couldnt take to them, both had fu*king waesme arms tho.


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

For me it was Lee Haney .

I like the comment that Leverone was the most unlucky not to win


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Big ron for me he was a fcuking machine


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Need2Grow said:


> It means as a flex magazine reader I may be influenced towards these guys as they are in it every month! I hadn't even heard of the guy you mentioned! :lol:


Ahhh I see, I thought you saw me as the Flex reader and being bias LOL. That confused me. No carbs you see..


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Ronnie Coleman without a doubt, Just his size and accomplishments earn him the right imo.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

Milky said:


> Heath for me.
> 
> He is the total package and IMO pi*ses on all who went begore him.


just seen he is at the body power expo at birmingham in may.


----------



## monkfish (Mar 14, 2012)

To be fair, if Arnold took the amount of roids the others have there would only be one winner - fact !! Just my opinion though.


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

Arnold was an icon.

If he had been born 30 years later. Ronnie Coleman would still be giving out parking tickets.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

monkfish said:


> To be fair, if Arnold took the amount of roids the others have there would only be one winner - fact !! *Just my opinion though.*


so your opinion is fact then ?


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

monkfish said:


> To be fair, if Arnold took the amount of roids the others have there would only be one winner - fact !! Just my opinion though.


to be fair if I took enough steroids I would be the one winner :lol: :lol: :whistling:


----------



## monkfish (Mar 14, 2012)

Ha ha, it could be bs but it was stated that arnold took very small amounts of steroids compared to the guys competing now.


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

I would say Ronnie but the Jay at his best (olympia 2009) and phill heath last year come pretty close.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Is there proof of Arnies lack of roid usage? I read he only used it when cutting to maintain

I find it hard to believe


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Ronald Dean Coleman.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

The boys in Arnold's day used to eat Dianabol like skittles. I remember reading a quote from him somewhere saying that he started using them when he was 15. I can't prove this as it might be rubbish, but I do remember reading it.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

My favourite overall has to be Arnold, mainly because he had a funny personality and was a head of his time.

I liked Coleman too, thought he was a character lifted some heavy weight on pretty much everything.


----------



## bovine1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Dorian Yates.


----------



## Stvjon41 (Jan 16, 2011)

Personal preference. For me it has to be Arnold. Proportionate muscular physique. I find ronnie, jay and newer bodybuilders physiques impressive, but too much.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> But his legs were sh*t mate.


I hear ya!! compared to guys of today, but they never focused that much on legs of yester-year, even so, 20 inch calves and 28inch thighs, thats not a small leg.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I hear ya!! compared to guys of today, but they never focused that much on legs of yester-year, even so, 20 inch calves and 28inch thighs, thats not a small leg.


Tis a fair point.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Stvjon41 said:


> Personal preference. For me it has to be Arnold. Proportionate muscular physique. I find ronnie, jay and newer bodybuilders physiques impressive, but too much.


Over the top is what i would say. Borderline grotesque.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Over the top is what i would say. Borderline grotesque.


But l wouldnt use any of these words about Heath TBH.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I think the 90's was the height of looking fantastic, Dorian, Shawn Ray. Now they have gone to new extremes and to be honest, just look like a heart attack waiting to happen.

I liked the BB'ers of the 70's because they looked like Olympian gods who could run 10 miles and still have a conversation with you without being out of breath.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Kai Greene, he may not ever win it (I hope he does), but his philosophy and ethic is inspiring to me on a different level to the other greats. When I lose motivation, or just having a sh!tty time in general, I throw on some Kai vids and the planets re-align for me


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> But l wouldnt use any of these words about Heath TBH.


Really meant in general to the majority of bodybuilders today. I feel that something new needs to be brought to the table rather than just getting bigger and bigger and bigger.

The aesthetics have gone from it all.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Ridiculous in a good way Lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Really meant in general to the majority of bodybuilders today. I feel that something new needs to be brought to the table rather than just getting bigger and bigger and bigger.
> 
> The aesthetics have gone from it all.


No mate you miss my point, l agree in general but l think the reason l am such a big fan of Heath is the fact he doesnt look OTT, my all time fave phsique is Clairemonte


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

hendrix said:


> View attachment 80869
> 
> 
> Ridiculous in a good way Lol


lol that picture is slightly shopped


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> No mate you miss my point, l agree in general but l think the reason l am such a big fan of Heath is the fact he doesnt look OTT, my all time fave phsique is Clairemonte


See i like Charles Clairmonte, he has a good proportionate physique, not over the top, healthy looking, muscular.

This just looks grotesque and someone who looks like any minute he's going to stop breathing and fall down.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> See i like Charles Clairmonte, he has a good proportionate physique, not over the top, healthy looking, muscular.
> 
> This just looks grotesque and someone who looks like any minute he's going to stop breathing and fall down.
> View attachment 80870


Christ thats not a flattering pic mate is it !


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Milky said:


> Christ thats not a flattering pic mate is it !


Nope, but thats the real Ronnie.


----------



## antbig1234 (Nov 27, 2011)

what kind of doses ,do the likes of cutler ,heath,ect take while cycling in terms of test,tren ect,obv hgh is thrown in aswell


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

antbig1234 said:


> what kind of doses ,do the likes of cutler ,heath,ect take while cycling in terms of test,tren ect,obv hgh is thrown in aswell


I have no idea, but if you find out, I wouldn't suggest trying it LOL


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

antbig1234 said:


> what kind of doses ,do the likes of cutler ,heath,ect take while cycling in terms of test,tren ect,obv hgh is thrown in aswell


Week	Testosterone	Equipoise	Anadrol	Growth Hormone	Insulin

1	2,400mgs	900mgs	100mgs	8-10iu	10iu

2	2,400mgs	900mgs	100mgs	8-10iu	10iu

3	1,600mgs	900mgs	100mgs	8-10iu	10iu

4	1,600mgs	900mgs	100mgs	8-10iu	10iu

5	1,600mgs	900mgs	100mgs	8-10iu	10iu

6	1,600mgs	900mgs	100mgs	8-10iu	10iu

7	1,600mgs	900mgs 8-10iu	10iu

8	1,600mgs	900mgs 8-10iu	10iu

9	1,600mgs	900mgs 8-10iu	10iu

10	1,600mgs	900mgs 8-10iu	10iu

11	1,600mgs	900mgs 8-10iu	10iu


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Phil Heath, great physique and great attitude.
> 
> View attachment 80794


gotta agree mate, my idea of a great physique


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

also Sergio Olivia, one of my favourite classic physiques, truly amazing


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

GAME OVER LIGHTS OUT!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Surge nubret


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Them forearms....... Phil Heath will soon be the greatest MR.O. Until then Ronnie is the man


----------



## antbig1234 (Nov 27, 2011)

Beans said:


> I have no idea, but if you find out, I wouldn't suggest trying it LOL


hahaha i know mate


----------



## antbig1234 (Nov 27, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Week	Testosterone	Equipoise	Anadrol	Growth Hormone	Insulin
> 
> 1	2,400mgs	900mgs	100mgs	8-10iu	10iu
> 
> ...


that explains alot (monstrous size) :thumb: :beer: cheers for reply


----------



## The Guvnor (May 17, 2010)

Not Read Thread [NRT]

Arnold for the impact he has had on the sport and where it went when he was there.

Some of those black and white pics of arnold are hard to beat - cracking physique.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Arnold - He's just awesome


----------



## andyjones80 (Jan 3, 2012)

Arnold without a doubt.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Week	Testosterone	Equipoise	Anadrol	Growth Hormone	Insulin
> 
> 1	2,400mgs	900mgs	100mgs	8-10iu	10iu
> 
> ...


That might cut it as a prep cycle but where's the tren?

Multiply gear dose by 2-3 add in loads of tren, GH dose by 3-4 and Insulin into the hundereds of IU and there you go for an off season cycle.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

andyjones80 said:


> Arnold without a doubt.


i concur, how can anyone truly compete with this?


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

They are so many greats i can't pick one.

For shear aura and personality and the best biceps it would be Arnold.

For conditioning symmetry it would be Frank Zane.

For size and balance Lee Haney.

For being the most brutal trainer Dorian Yates.

For being the biggest and strongest mo fo Ronnie Coleman.

Being one of the most likeable Mr O's Jay Cutler.

Franko Columbo for being the pocket rocket!

Sergio Oliva for having great genetics.

Dexter for next level conditioning.

Larry Scott the epitome of classic body building.

Chris Dickerson awesome physique.

Samir Bennout also deserves a mention for being one the the elite body builders to win the title!

and Phill Heath for setting the new standard!

:thumb:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Ronnie coleman.

The reason why i think people dont say ronnie coleman (for those that dont) is because they look at pictures of him in the decline of his career. They also look at pictures off season guest posing and pictures after he retired.

Remember that when judging a bodybuilder with no bias, you dont use the method 'what would i want to look like' or 'who has the nicest physique'. You judge using the same criteria, shape, proportion, size, symetry and condition.

Now look at ronnie in his prime... no other bodybuilder in the history of the sport beats this, ultimate development:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Britbb said:


> Ronnie coleman.
> 
> The reason why i think people dont say ronnie coleman (for those that dont) is because they look at pictures of him in the decline of his career. They also look at pictures off season guest posing and pictures after he retired.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Guvnor (May 17, 2010)

Britbb said:


> Ronnie coleman.
> 
> The reason why i think people dont say ronnie coleman (for those that dont) is because they look at pictures of him in the decline of his career. They also look at pictures off season guest posing and pictures after he retired.


I agree Brit - personally I like and respect the fact that RC is cool with posing during the off-season or when he is not in peak condition.

Many BB'ers would not do likewise and an off-season RC is still very impressive!

I said Arnold because of what he did in popularising the sport - bringing it more mainstream etc.


----------

